# how to install linux on dell poweredge T110



## rebecca1997 (Jun 15, 2010)

I bought dell poweredge T110 and plan to install Oracle Enterprise Linux os there.
I burned image files to cd.
changed boot sequnce to 
1. enbedded sata 1 HL-DT-ST DVD RIN DH20N
2. hard drive C
3. embedded NIC MBA
click F11 under BIOS Boot Manager
pick enbedded sata 1 HL-DT-ST DVD RIN DH20N
but it shows "no operating system is currently installed on this computer".

How do I install this?
Thanks for help.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Hmm, this is very intersting. The drive you you put as first is the only cd/dvd drive in the server? What program are you using to burn the .iso to a cd? You need to use a program that burns .iso's to cds not all burning programs do that. I would recommend Active ISO this is the program that I use. Also when you go to burn the cd make sure that you use the slowest setting possible. 

Cheers!


----------



## rebecca1997 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot!
I used Nero make data DVD for iso. Install failed.
It starts to work after I use Active ISO to copy cd as you mentioned.
Really appreciate your help!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Glad I was able to help you get underway. Nero is a great program for burning regular cds and dvds but as I have learned they didn't appear to spend much time on making their .iso burning software. Anyway it is great that it is working now and comeback anytime you have a problem!


----------

